# Can you ride long distances singlespeed?



## inflightmusic (Apr 17, 2007)

Have just dipped into the SS pool and I am about to purchase a SS 29er but had never bothered to query if it's possible to ride long distances on a SS and keep up with the geared pack? I mainly ride up big hills all day where I live so it has never been a big issue, but thought one day I may want the answer to this burning question so I can sleep at night... zzzzz


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

yes......just ask teamdicky......i might be able to do around 90-100 miles......he can double that....dang freak....


but if there are flat sections...the gearie'capped will crush the bejeebers outta ya


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

inflightmusic said:


> Have just dipped into the SS pool and I am about to purchase a SS 29er but had never bothered to query if it's possible to ride long distances on a SS and keep up with the geared pack? I mainly ride up big hills all day where I live so it has never been a big issue, but thought one day I may want the answer to this burning question so I can sleep at night... zzzzz


yes.

sleep well...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

How long is "long?"

In a day? I know 100 miles including +16,300' elev. is doable.

Just once aboard the SS for me, though -- that was enough. Other times, a couple hours quicker aboard the gearie.

On "regular" rides (<40 mi.) the SS isn't a handicap, unless the terrain is flat.

--Sparty


----------



## Paulie (Jan 23, 2006)

Riding SS can be a little challenging at first. But as the bike taunts you to ride it you'll push yourself to climb steeper, and ride longer until before you know it, it's the only bike you want to ride. Distance will be no problem if you keep yourself in shape.

Paulie


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

So far my longest SS ride is a little over 30 miles at Annadel. 3300 ft or so of climbing and loved it. Had a little left in the legs. Not sure how much I can do - have to keep pressing it every now and then and add some distance/climbing and see what happens! A lot of it is mental and pacing yourself!


----------



## ridindog (Jun 6, 2006)

My longest ride was the coolest race last year did 55 miles with 32:18. Paulie is right the "keeping yourself in shape" is the biggest factor. If your trying to keep up with the gearies stay away from the flats like others have said, climbing and descending is skill and fitness not so much mechanical advantage as far as gearing goes. Don't forget the fun factor though!


----------



## skidmark (Mar 9, 2004)

The GDR has been raced on singlespeeds. Also some guy finished RAAM on a singlespeed roadbike. Border to Border and Coast to Coast!


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

iditabike and la ruta have been raced on singlespeeds with some limited success. i've ridden coast to coast on a singlespeed with 80 lbs of gear.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

In September, I did the Vermont 50 (miles) on a singlespeed. It was my fastest time to date (6 years in a row).


----------



## noshortcuts (Nov 29, 2005)

Here is what a 63 year old did on his SS in December 07': 
Singlespeed 1,118,872' asscent and 7,664 miles
See: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=369863


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

i think you miss-read that noshortcuts. i read it as the guy did 1,118,872' in the entire year


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

My longest ride was 110km (about 75 miles) at 32:16. That was at an 8 hour race. I have pans to go further in one shot next season. After a while my arms started to take some abuse. To help with that I am going to give a 29er a whirl, should smooth things out a little.


----------



## mafia6 (Sep 30, 2005)

my longest ride on my ss was 180km (approx 111miles) when i was touring in a foreign country with my gearie ride mate...it was much tougher on ss.....i have done 280km on a geared bike b4 and it took about the same effort as ss 180km. I would say the for touring ss is much tougher than geared.

BUT i had no reliability problems with the ss.


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

In September rensho and I did this little mtbr social ride, SS that worked out to be 50 miles and about 8000 ft of climb.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=328733&highlight=half+moon

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/...unitSystemPkValue=2&episodePk.pkValue=3829548


----------



## noshortcuts (Nov 29, 2005)

sean salach said:


> i think you miss-read that noshortcuts. i read it as the guy did 1,118,872' in the entire year


Sure enough.... still an inspirational affirmation of what can be done on a SS.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

I did TransIowa on my SS plus the GDR is already mentioned


----------



## Devine Intervention (Aug 29, 2005)

*And now for something completely different . . .*

Rather than brag how far I've gone, I'll give you the answer from a guy who rides mostly cross country with friends (rather than race).

My experience has shown the lack of a rear suspension is the more limiting factor than the gearing. I have started running fairly low gears (32 x 21) for many cross country rides in Southern California ranging from 16 to about 36 miles. I have no trouble keeping up with most of my friends and the gearing has been selected to allow me to be seated on most of climbs.

I do end up spinning at a fairly high rate, and would certainly not recommend this ratio for a flat course. I would also not recommend using the single speed for a course that required a lot of standing to make it up the hills. At my age (50), I just can't maintain the power output for that long, although I must admit, I haven't really found my limit yet.

At the end of a long ride (20+ miles) on my single speed, the greatest pain is in my seat, not in my legs. When I do the same rides on a suspended bike that weighs about 10 lbs more than my single speed, my legs are more tired.

The fact that I've done the route on a single speed does go a long way to mask the pain and gets better bragging rights than the guys who might have finished a little earlier.

In the end, I will continue to try more routes on the single speed, but it wouldn't be my first choice for anything longer than about 35 miles or with a lot of steep hill climbs.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yes. that's what i did in the last 2 days actually.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*No fair*



Devine Intervention said:


> Rather than brag how far I've gone...
> 
> ... and gets better bragging rights than the guys who might have finished a little earlier.


No fair knocking the braggarts and then saying SS gets you bragging rights. 

--Sparty


----------



## Devine Intervention (Aug 29, 2005)

*No offense meant!*



Sparticus said:


> No fair knocking the braggarts and then saying SS gets you bragging rights.
> 
> --Sparty


I didn't mean to knock those that identified how long they can ride! I assumed inflightmusic was asking what its like for the average guy (like me), as opposed to those whose feats I can only dream of achieving. It's kind of like saying there are those who can do 24 hour races solo, while the rest of us struggle through a few laps to establish our own personnal bests.


----------



## inflightmusic (Apr 17, 2007)

Devine Intervention said:


> I didn't mean to knock those that identified how long they can ride! I assumed inflightmusic was asking what its like for the average guy (like me), as opposed to those whose feats I can only dream of achieving. It's kind of like saying there are those who can do 24 hour races solo, while the rest of us struggle through a few laps to establish our own personnal bests.


Yeah thats pretty much what I was asking... I ride around the trails with my friends and toy with the concept of enduro races... I love climbing hills and I can ride 50km geared but was about to get a 29er SS this weekend and thought I'd ask... thanks so far to everyone whose responded, loving it. And for those who love to brag, knock ya selves out, you prob have good reason to do so


----------



## singless (Oct 30, 2007)

inflightmusic said:


> Yeah thats pretty much what I was asking... I ride around the trails with my friends and toy with the concept of enduro races... I love climbing hills and I can ride 50km geared but was about to get a 29er SS this weekend and thought I'd ask... thanks so far to everyone whose responded, loving it. And for those who love to brag, knock ya selves out, you prob have good reason to do so


as with every kind of bike, it just varies.

I've sucked it up and hurt real bad on my ss, and I've won the overall including beating solos with gears.

Most fun is just doing long rides with others, whether they're geared or not, and never using my lack of gears as an excuse not to have a good time. Nothing else matters.


----------



## juscruzin (Nov 22, 2007)

Only been singlespeeding for 2 weeks and had no trouble with my usual 30mile fire road ride with 3300feet of vertical.
Made me realize that I have been wearing out all those expensive components on my usual bike for no gain.


----------



## Pottser (Jan 30, 2004)

I found out that on really long rides, I recover on the flat sections and push myself on the climbing. I just can't keep that super high cadence for many miles and need a low gear for the climbing after many hours. My results in enduranceraces are similar geared or singlespeed. I guess I ride differently on my singlespeed. I love both, but always have a lot of fun on the singlespeed 29-er. Don't think I finish in the front. I am one of the people that the volunteers at the races stay up for all day.


----------



## jimbo (Jan 6, 2004)

skidmark said:


> The GDR has been raced on singlespeeds. Also some guy finished RAAM on a singlespeed roadbike. Border to Border and Coast to Coast!


Actually, while the RAAM dude was always on a singlespeed, they didn't have the same gear ratios, so he didn't truly singlespeed the race.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

jimbo said:


> Actually, while the RAAM dude was always on a singlespeed, they didn't have the same gear ratios, so he didn't truly singlespeed the race.


True dat.
Somebody following behind you with different gear options is just a very inefficient derailleur.


----------



## SingleSpeedScott (Aug 16, 2005)

I have done 6 marathon races on my SS and have never found it to be a disadvantage. You just have to realise that your not going to win, particularly if there is a lot of flats. For me I have found it best to work out what average speed my "geared" mates ride these events at, and gear the bike for that speed at 90rpm.


----------



## zuddler (Jun 27, 2007)

Did a 51 mile ultra race 20 miles loggings roads and service roads the rest single track.


----------



## One #$*&ing Gear (Jan 7, 2008)

Of course you can my first mtb race was 100km with a bunch of nasty climbs thrown in as well I did it no problems and it was my seventh ride after 10 years off the bike.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

I did the Shenandoah 100 on a rigid SS. I've decided since then that the farthest I enjoy on a rigid bike is about 40 miles. So for me the limiting factor is the suspension, not the gearing. If I put a suspension fork on my SS, I'd be happy doing the really long stuff.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Nov 23, 2005)

Jwiffle said:


> I did the Shenandoah 100 on a rigid SS. I've decided since then that the farthest I enjoy on a rigid bike is about 40 miles. So for me the limiting factor is the suspension, not the gearing. If I put a suspension fork on my SS, I'd be happy doing the really long stuff.


I think the OP will find that, in many cases, the limiting factor will more frequently be lack of suspension, if riding rigid, than having only one gear to push. I've done 6, 12, 24, and 100 milers, including the SM100, on my rigid SS; my arms fatigue long before my legs give out.

If I didn't hate suspension forks on my singlespeeds, I could ride forever


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

SingleSpeedScott said:


> You just have to realise that your not going to win.


LOL....For me, thats pretty much every race i've done. I just think happy thoughts.:thumbsup:


----------



## skidmark (Mar 9, 2004)

SingleSpeedScott said:


> You just have to realise that your not going to win.


Not always true! The last year Epic Rides ran the Soul Ride, four out of the top five(including the overall winner) were on singlespeeds for the 100 miler! At a recent dawn to dusk race here in AZ the overall winner was on a SS as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## SingleSpeedScott (Aug 16, 2005)

skidmark said:


> Not always true! The last year Epic Rides ran the Soul Ride, four out of the top five(including the overall winner) were on singlespeeds for the 100 miler! At a recent dawn to dusk race here in AZ the overall winner was on a SS as well. :thumbsup:


I agree it is possible to achieve success on a SS, it just depends on the course. Generally most closed circut XC course are mostly single track with only short sections of flat, on courses such as these you can be competitive. The problem with marathon events though is that alot of the time there is large sections of flat or in the case where I come from (South East Queensland, Australia) bitumen :madman: . It is these flat sections where you say good bye to the upper echolon riders, you just cant spin fast enough.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

SingleSpeedScott said:


> You just have to realise that your not going to win


nothing personal bro... but i call utter, complete, and total bovine excrement on that one.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

inflightmusic said:


> Have just dipped into the SS pool and I am about to purchase a SS 29er but had never bothered to query if it's possible to ride long distances on a SS and keep up with the geared pack? I mainly ride up big hills all day where I live so it has never been a big issue, but thought one day I may want the answer to this burning question so I can sleep at night... zzzzz


I'm not sure what is considered "long", but what I do know is that if there is much climbing involved I can go farther on my geared fs than on my ss HT, despite the fs being 7 pounds heavier. It is mostly an issue of pacing, when I'm pointed uphill I'm pretty much stuck with pegging the dial at 11 on the ss. It is great for pushing me, and on most climbs I am faster on the ss (any time I am not walking, actually), but I do get tired faster. Gears let me pace myself. The suspension cuts down on a lot of fatigue as well.

However, on flat-ish or rolling terrain I imagine it would be about the the same, and in certain cases, such as gently rolling terrain that was not too rough, I imagine I could go farther on the ss, just from it being so much more fast and efficient.


----------



## LFASS (Sep 23, 2007)

Everything from trans rockies to trans Iowa and back to la Ruta and the great divide have been done on ss's, therefore yes.


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

inflightmusic said:


> Have just dipped into the SS pool and I am about to purchase a SS 29er but had never bothered to query if it's possible to ride long distances on a SS and keep up with the geared pack? I mainly ride up big hills all day where I live so it has never been a big issue, but thought one day I may want the answer to this burning question so I can sleep at night... zzzzz


nope they'll only go about 3 miles... sorry


----------



## hairball_dh (Aug 7, 2005)

teamdicky said:


> True dat.
> Somebody following behind you with different gear options is just a very inefficient derailleur.


Huh? So y'all pick one gear and stick with it for life? What if you guess wrong? Or get stronger/weaker?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

hairball_dh said:


> Huh? So y'all pick one gear and stick with it for life? What if you guess wrong? Or get stronger/weaker?


No.
It's just that I considered (in the back of my head) RAAM on a SS, or even RAAM on a fixie.
BUT
If you were to have an RV following behind you full of bikes with all kinds of gear ratios for climbing, descending, windy sections, flat sections.... you get where I'm going.
Shifting gears, I mean swapping bikes, would mean it was not a single speed effort in any way.

That's why the fixie thing kinda struck a chord in my head. You could still go fixie w/o claiming to do it on a SS. Then swapping fixed gear ratios wouldn't really affect the _purity_ of the effort.

Know what I mean Vern?


----------



## hairball_dh (Aug 7, 2005)

teamdicky said:


> No.
> It's just that I considered (in the back of my head) RAAM on a SS, or even RAAM on a fixie.
> BUT
> If you were to have an RV following behind you full of bikes with all kinds of gear ratios for climbing, descending, windy sections, flat sections.... you get where I'm going.
> ...


Ah, thanks. This is a bit of a thread hijack, but that seems ok here  I'm confused on the line - where it get's drawn and by who. For example, the SSers I've know to do 24s will change gears at some point with a clear conscience. One gent I rode with this weekend was explaining how changing gears in the midst of GDR would be a no-no...and then I looked closer at his bike and noticed two chainrings and two cogs.

"What's that all about?"

"oh that's a double double. So I don't have to spin so much on the pavement"

 (!)

I just wanna understand the rules so I know which ones I'm breaking this summer


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

hairball_dh said:


> Huh? So y'all pick one gear and stick with it for life? What if you guess wrong? Or get stronger/weaker?


no, but one gear for a particular ride or race.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

hairball_dh said:


> I just wanna understand the rules so I know which ones I'm breaking this summer


Here's the rules as I see 'em:

Wanna do an event on a single speed bike in an open class and change gears in the middle (24 hour/stage race/hundie) feel free.
Wanna compete in a SS class in an event? You better not touch your sh!t. That's my world. I have changed my gear when racing in an open class 24 hour ONCE. Since then I have thought better of it. 
I used the same gear everyday in the BC Bike Race so Tim and I could say we did it with one gear. The other pair of SS'ers were on another agenda pursuing the podium in the Master's Class, so they would change as needed on a daily basis. Didn't bother me, except in my brain where I felt like we were racing them, and we weren't allowing ourselves the same advantage (but that was just the race in my brain). I did both the 05 & 06 TR's "pure".
I did swap gears on the last day of La Ruta, but that was just to get it over with quicker. I wished I woulda went "pure", but then again I wished I woulda sacked up and did it fixie.

I personally believe if you are going to promote an event with a SS class (especially a 24 hour race) there should be someone watching over some shoulders in the pits. Changing gears is BS in my world in those kinda events. Pick the best gear for the whole 24 hours and stick it out like a man (without unzipping your pants).

The GDR? Do whatever keeps you alive at gets you to Mexico. At least I won't EVER have to make that decision.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

hairball_dh said:


> I just wanna understand the rules so I know which ones I'm breaking this summer


BTW: I love the rules on the Furnace Creek 508 for fixed gears. NO GRAY AREAS HERE:

E. Fixed Gear Division: Bikes must use the same fixed gearing (ring/cog/wheel) for the entire event. Bike frames shall be steel, traditional double diamond design (forks are unrestricted) and wheels (maximum 25 mm rim depth) with 32 spokes minimum. Aerobar attachments and aero-designed parts are prohibited. Wheel switches are permitted only for wheel failures, and must be identical or essentially identical to the failed wheel. Bike switches are not permitted. Riders may not coast with feet off the pedals. Riders must declare their gear (ring/cog/wheel size) choice at check in, which may not be changed thereafter.

Fixed gear division riders may abandon that division and switch to a multispeed bike in the "open" division, then complete the race on the multispeed bike, provided that they or their crew notifies an official as soon as possible; they will then be treated as having ridden the entire event on the multispeed bike.


----------



## ridindog (Jun 6, 2006)

hairball_dh said:


> Huh? So y'all pick one gear and stick with it for life? What if you guess wrong? Or get stronger/weaker?


yep cause there's no way to change a gear once you put it on the bike:madman:


----------



## SingleSpeedScott (Aug 16, 2005)

monogod said:


> nothing personal bro... but i call utter, complete, and total bovine excrement on that one.


I would love to see some one on a SS win the events that I have done but I reckon it would be near on impossible with the flat sections. The lead guys are doing 45 km/hr + pace lines on the flat sections (some near 15 km long). If you someone can keep up with that on the SS and still be able to tackle the steeper climbs without getting dumped my hat is off to them.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

SingleSpeedScott said:


> I would love to see some one on a SS win the events that I have done but I reckon it would be near on impossible with the flat sections. The lead guys are doing 45 km/hr + pace lines on the flat sections (some near 15 km long). If you someone can keep up with that on the SS and still be able to tackle the steeper climbs without getting dumped my hat is off to them.


complete red herring response because you are now qualifying your previous statement of "_You just have to realise that your not going to win_" with the above scenario. previously, you simply made a blanket statement; which is what i (and many others) disagreed with.

like i said duder, its nothing personal. i simply do not agree that racing a ss in a marathon event intrinsically excludes one from winning. but to be honest, i dont really agree with "_if you race a marathon event with a lot of flats on a ss, you just have to realize you wont win_" either. simply gear the bike for it.

does it lessen the chance of a win on a ss if there are lots of super steep climbs and long sections of flats? sure... for some people. but some people can do some pretty amazing stuff with only one gear.:thumbsup:


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

On the subject of winning on a SS:

It's all relative.

It depends on who shows up to race. I know some folks that have won the overall on a SS. I've been in seconds just minutes behind first in a 12 hour race.

I would never consider SS an "advantage" in any MTB race, unless the conditions are muddy and the geared bikes have problems coping.

Jesse won that big race up north on a SS, but I'd be willing to guess he woulda won on a geared bike just as well.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

teamdicky said:


> I would never consider SS an "advantage" in any MTB race, unless the conditions are muddy and the geared bikes have problems coping.


from what was said, it seemed to me the gist was that some folks consider ss a "disadvantage" in _any_ mtb race.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

monogod said:


> from what was said, it seemed to me the gist was that some folks consider ss a "disadvantage" in _any_ mtb race.


Yeah, I don't think some folks get it.
If I gave a sh!t about winning I'd probably go back to riding gears, but I'd rather do something I enjoy and get second.

Folks should never automatically associate SS with losing. Weaksauce.


----------



## Devine Intervention (Aug 29, 2005)

*This Was Supposed to be Simple!*

Now its beginning to sound like there are rules for riding a single speed.

I always thought the concept was a return to the simple days of our youth! Get rid of the complications, I get enough of those at work.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Devine Intervention said:


> Now its beginning to sound like there are rules for riding a single speed.


"Riding"? No.

"Racing"? Maybe.


----------



## skidmark (Mar 9, 2004)

*Raam*

RAAM would be a whole lot better race if it was solo, self-supported!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

hairball_dh said:


> "oh that's a double double. So I don't have to spin so much on the pavement"
> 
> (!)
> 
> I just wanna understand the rules so I know which ones I'm breaking this summer


That person doesn't run a double double racing FYI 

TransIowa - 40x18 no switching.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

hairball_dh said:


> I just wanna understand the rules so I know which ones I'm breaking this summer


Just don't enter any singlespeed classes and you'll be fine. For that matter, if you stay away from events with singlespeed classes altogether, you won't even have to think about it.

FW


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

50 miles last weekend...Under heavy rain, typhoon-like winds and more mud than amazonia during the wet season. BEST RIDE EVER
:thumbsup:


----------



## SSBianchiWacko (Jan 15, 2008)

TeamDicky:

You seem to know a lot - I am doing the Trans Iowa this Spring and am trying to figure out the best gear ratio. Right now I am 32-16 but live in a pretty hilly area of Western New York. I am thinking of going lower for more spinning but was just looking for some advice.

Appreciate any help you can provide me.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

SSBianchiWacko said:


> TeamDicky:
> 
> You seem to know a lot - I am doing the Trans Iowa this Spring and am trying to figure out the best gear ratio. Right now I am 32-16 but live in a pretty hilly area of Western New York. I am thinking of going lower for more spinning but was just looking for some advice.
> 
> Appreciate any help you can provide me.


Wow.
I think the operative word here is _seem_.

I've never done Trans Iowa. I don't think I ever will. Gravel road riding and sleep deprivation don't do it for me. I think here would be the best place for your question:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=330244

One never knows what G-Ted has up his sleeve. If I had to guess I would run a 32X17 on a 29'er (or maybe a 16), but then again I have the luxury of not having to guess. I'm not a very powerful rider, so big gears don't work for me.


----------



## SSBianchiWacko (Jan 15, 2008)

TeamDicky,

Thanks for the quick reply.

I meant no ill will by the seem. I was just reading some of your posts and you definitely have more experience than I do. Seem was a bad choice. No offense meant.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

SSBianchiWacko said:


> TeamDicky,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I meant no ill will by the seem. I was just reading some of your posts and you definitely have more experience than I do. Seem was a bad choice. No offense meant.


No ill will at all.

With your limited history on MTBR you're probably not aware that 64% of what I post is sarcasm, 18% cynicism, 15% smack talk, 7% opinion, 5% nonsense, and 2% bad math.

I'm just here on MTBR to pick up chicks most of the time.


----------



## MLH (Jan 13, 2007)

Often times good riders are the issue, not so much the bikes.


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

Pivvay said:


> That person doesn't run a double double racing FYI


Your loss, dude.


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

*Hmmm...*

Interesting thread this...

1st is the question of "How long". I've never been interested in measurements like that. sometimes I get embarrassed 

I've not been SSing as long as some and consider myself a mere mortal but here are my 2cents worth on the subject...

Last summer I got interested in 'Cross. To the dismay of my friends i chose to ride in competition on SS only. I'm 46 and the SS category is an open category so I really don't have much chance winning over the young bucks (but that is another story).

I started riding the 700c tire 'cross bike in the local SoCal Mountain bike areas to train. Started on a 41x16 and thought I'd die!!! I'm riding 165mm cranks to save my knees. Moved thru the gearing and settled on a 34x22 and had a blast with my Mtb Friends. By Christmas I could out climb all of them and have since moved back to a 41 x 22 and am loving it. As others have mentioned I burn out on the climbs and bring my heart rate back down to earth on the "flatter" sections.

The downhills were a ***** on a Cyclocross bike so I moved onto a SS Front Suspension Mtb and have been out twice this week. Good news is the downhills are better but climbing is a ***** again!! I don't spin the back tire like I do on my cross bike but the climbing is ALL quadriceps and those nice large hamstrings and butt muscles are of no help. I'm now searching for Mtb drop bars to get myself in a better power riding position.

So, I said all this to say this:

1) Don't give up. 
2) 2x1 gearing takes some getting used to.
3) Body position changes the muscles you use so be patient.
4) How long is irrelevent. How much fun is te question.

BTW, my longest was the Rosarito->Ensenada ride. 41x16. 3:09
not bad for a mortal.


----------

